# Premier drive upgrade with WINMFS



## Stinkweed8 (Feb 1, 2004)

Just trying to verify that WINMFS will copy and expand an original premier drive onto a larger 1Tb drive without doing anything out of the ordinary.


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

No. WinMFS will not expand a Premiere properly. JMFS is the tool that works with Premiere units to expand.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

When TiVo developed the Series 4 platform (the Premiere) they changed some stuff about the partition layout and file system, and neither WinMFS nor the MFS Live cd or other versions of MFS Tools know how to deal with the changes, and can only screw up an S4 (or S5) drive.


----------

